# Mele Kalikimaka!



## Brian from Maui (Dec 25, 2012)

Aloha All,

Just dropping in to wish everyone a very SAFE and Merry Christmas.  And a very prosperous New Year!

Aloha from Maui!


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Dec 25, 2012)

Brian from Maui said:


> Aloha All,
> 
> Just dropping in to wish everyone a very SAFE and Merry Christmas.  And a very prosperous New Year!
> 
> Aloha from Maui!



Aloha from The Hague.

Aladin


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Dec 26, 2012)

Molo from South Africa!  Happy New Year!


----------



## xenou (Dec 26, 2012)

A white christmas sounds lovely (white sandy beaches)


----------



## HalfAce (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey, Merry Christmas Brian! (late) and Have a safe & happy New Year!


----------

